# Surf Rod choices Daiwa sealine and Offshore angler Ocean master



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

Anyone have any personal experiences with these?

Daiwa sealine

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...001&itemnober=38-161-526-00&partNumber=103549

Ocean master

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...151000000_151002000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_THUMBNAIL

The local BPS had the Ocean master which I really like how it felt. Altough the local store lists it for 150. They didn't hav the daiwa sealine surf rod, but the price is really attracting. Just looking to put together a budget combo. The OM is on sale though which makes it more attractive. Which do you guys recommend. The reel I will more than likely be using this time around will be a penn squidder which seems to be good for a budget.

Thanks,
Andrew


----------



## 757 Fire (Jan 22, 2010)

Ocean master for me with a sealine reel


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

I do love the sealine reel. X20SHA was my first and absolutely loved it. Sold my reels thinking that I wouldn't be using it anymore then I get stationed in maryland lmao. Not really looking to spend a whole lot this time though. 120 for that rod sounds good though.


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

I think im gonna get the Ocean master rod. Called the local shop and they said they will give the online price. If they give military discount, thats also another plus.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

I'd go for the Ocean Master (typically abbreviated as "OM" here). I have the OM 10' Lite and the OM 12' Lite, both casting and like them a lot. They're a bit chunky, but will throw well and are tough rods. Don't know what your price range is for a reel, but a Daiwa SL20 SHA or a Penn 525 Mag would complement either rod well (or any of the conventional OM surf rods...)


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

yea was looking at the 525 mag. Looks like they only have one of those left. I went yesterday intending on picking up another x20sha, but they didnt sell them. Then started looking at the saltist line and caught myself starting to jump in the price range. The 525 did feel nice and was about $150 which is a little on the high side right now, but ill give it another look again and fit it on the OM this time to get a better feel. 

Also as far as bait and tackle, do you guys recommend anything for the chesapeake bay area? What is the average weight thrown right now?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

525 on an OM is a dang near perfect combination without getting into MUCH more expensive stuff! Can't speak about the Daiwa conventionals, however, as I don't have that much experience with them. The 525 works well for me, so I figure why try to fix something that ain't broke!


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Andr3w said:


> yea was looking at the 525 mag. Looks like they only have one of those left. I went yesterday intending on picking up another x20sha, but they didnt sell them. Then started looking at the saltist line and caught myself starting to jump in the price range. The 525 did feel nice and was about $150 which is a little on the high side right now, but ill give it another look again and fit it on the OM this time to get a better feel.
> 
> Also as far as bait and tackle, do you guys recommend anything for the chesapeake bay area? What is the average weight thrown right now?


Look around on the various fishing boards; people would usually have some 525's for sale for a few bucks off. The 525's are darn good reels that need minimal maintenance, and has very beefy parts. 

There's always the Abu 7000i CT Mag which is on sale at FFO for $124 or so. They normally retail for $200. 

For the Chesapeake Bay, I usually throw 3-4 oz but sometimes up to 5. A standard fish finder rig (more or less a carolina rig, but with a snap swivel sliding on the line holding on a pyramid sinker) works well, as do two hook "top and bottom" rigs.


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

went ahead with the OM, but unfortunately they were sold out of the correct model rod. thankfully though they already had two on order and updated the status to urgent. also got to keep the sale price which is nice. There was a sealine spinning rod there, wasn't too satisfied with how it felt. Also talked to another rep there who surf fishes and said the 525 is a common reel out there. Now I have some time to pick up a 525 online for a better deal


----------



## CarolinaNemo (Dec 11, 2008)

I have the Sealine 30 SHA on a 12' OM lite and really enjoy it. Smaller fish are still fun, but the combo has handled blacktips up to 6' as well.


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

I started to look more into the abu 7000i mentioned above at ffo. The only other abu I have had was the record and that was pretty good. As far as size of the reel goes, is it larger than a 525mag or sealine x20sha.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Andr3w said:


> I started to look more into the abu 7000i mentioned above at ffo. The only other abu I have had was the record and that was pretty good. As far as size of the reel goes, is it larger than a 525mag or sealine x20sha.


The 7000 is a tad larger than a 525 or a 20SHA, but not by much.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

AtlantaKing said:


> The 7000 is a tad larger than a 525 or a 20SHA, but not by much.


a 7000 is alot larger then a 525 in line capacity, and a tad larger then a 20.
the 525 is the size of a 6500.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

eric said:


> a 7000 is alot larger then a 525 in line capacity, and a tad larger then a 20.
> the 525 is the size of a 6500.


Actually 525 and daiwa 20 are about the same. The 6500 is on the smaller size. I usually wind line on one reel from the other.


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

Ahh never had such a tough time deciding which reel to get. All 3 can be bought pretty much at the same price range +/- a few dollars. Which of the 3 can throw lighter weight lures and swimbait best? I didnt have much trouble with the sealine x20sha, but was wondering if others were better. Also is there any significance to having a magged reel?

I'm thinking it's probably best to go with what i'm comfortable with, but kinda want to try something new.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Andr3w said:


> Ahh never had such a tough time deciding which reel to get. All 3 can be bought pretty much at the same price range +/- a few dollars. Which of the 3 can throw lighter weight lures and swimbait best? I didnt have much trouble with the sealine x20sha, but was wondering if others were better. Also is there any significance to having a magged reel?
> 
> I'm thinking it's probably best to go with what i'm comfortable with, but kinda want to try something new.


IMO; 
If you like tinkering get the Abu, you'll need to strip and service them and they're really not too hard to do. You might also catch the Abu bug and wind up with a few dozen in due time... 

I don't like the 525 Mag but it's solid and has a mag which helps. 

The SLX20SHA is dang nice and about impossible to break. Very fast, more than enough line, very strong and is very nice to throw with the 2 red brake blocks in it. 

If you like pretty but functional reels get the Abu, if you like a tank get the 20SHA. Just my .02.


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

I do like abu's, I bought the abu record for my fiance and that was very simple to cast. Although it did not feel as solid as the x20sha. Not sure if you have used the abu record, but if you have is the 7000 the same? Wish I had known about those gray an red blocks when I first was learning how to cast haha. They werent included with the reel I purchased.


----------



## Andr3w (May 17, 2008)

Upon reading through some reviews on the internet for the abu 7000, found one guy talking about the mag adjustment mechanism and its issues. From what I remember it stated something about the adjustment actuator not actually touching the magnet rack until the 9 or 10 setting on the knob causing there to be neraly no difference between settings. Also at the 1 setting, the spool is still slowed down as opposed to a more free spool mode. Has anyone noticed this issue when using this this reel?

I emailed the guy as he said in his post about the fix to this issue. If I get that, I think this will be the reel that I am going to purchase

Called for an upate on the raincheck I was given for the rod and was told that it was in and will be behind the counter. Then spoke a little about which reels they had in stock and just as I as about to hang up another guy said that the rod was a spinning rod. Damn. Was looking forward to picking it up today.


----------

